# Help



## jedjedjed (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi all I am trying to find an artist for my father.I have had no luck finding any albums anywhere.
The artists name is William Merrill.Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Names are often misremembered. You have also not said what nature of performance, singer, conductor, composer, arranger, etc.
It would help your cause greatly to add more specifics about your 'artist.'

From my classical data bank, I immediately associated 'william merrill' with 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Merrill
an operatic baritone who also did some Broadway musicals. If that is whom you seek, a quick search on Amazon and or Youtube should yield plenty.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

jedjedjed said:


> Hi all I am trying to find an artist for my father.I have had no luck finding any albums anywhere.
> The artists name is William Merrill.Any help would be greatly appreciated.


What kind of artist? Singer? Composer? Nose flute? "William Pierson Merrill (1867-1954) was an American Presbyterian clergyman, pacifist, author, and hymn writer. He was acknowledged during his time as one of the most influential ministers in America. He is probably best remembered as the author of several well-known hymns, including "Rise Up, O Men of God"."


----------

